# titan quest problem



## trapt123 (Jun 3, 2007)

every time i try to install the game, everything goes fine until i insert disc 2. about maybe midway in disc 2, it says. "error has occurred" so i push ok and it says "the wrong volume is in the drive. please insert TQ 1"

what do i do?!


----------



## trapt123 (Jun 3, 2007)

i think its my installwizard. because the pop-up says "installwizard has encountered a problem"


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Have you tried inserting CD1 when asked?

It sounds like it's expecting to find the files on the other CD. Is this an original CD or a backup copy?

"_installwizard has encountered a problem_" ..... Is that all the error message says, any codes?


----------



## trapt123 (Jun 3, 2007)

nope.

C:\Program Files\THQ\Titan Quest\Database\database.arz

thats where it stops on disc 2. it just freezes and u can hear in my hard drive that it has stopped reading the disc. thats where the error pop-up happens. as for the code thing, nothing else pops up. "installshield has encountered a problem" then it goes straight to the wrong volume thing. yes it is the original copy straight from the case. is it my installshield thats messed up, or the discs?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

do you have the newest version of the  windows installer


----------



## trapt123 (Jun 3, 2007)

dont think so.... but would that be a problem?

ill get the new one asap


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Installshield usually gives more detailed error messages with a code you can use on their website, so I'm not sure if it's related to InstallWizard. 

Here's something I found about Titan Quest installation problems with InstallShield. It's for the demo, but it might be relevant to the full version.



> Those people having the disk space error, look at the post for installing with no mapped C:\ drive. This error is coming from the fact that your OS is not installed on drive C:\ . If you have a C:\ drive mapped already, just do the registry fix. If you have no C:\ drive at all mapped you must do all of the fix... This is a confirmed bug in the InstallShield build they created to install the demo.
> *http://vnboards.ign.com/titan_quest_general_board/b23058/96687566/p1/?2*


*http://www.titanquest.net/forums/demo-bugs/254-installer-bug-when-no-c-drive-present.html*


----------



## trapt123 (Jun 3, 2007)

im not sure....

but remember what u said earlier that it looks like its expecting data from the other disc? well i inspected them and i found each disc has a set of data. disc 2 has data 3. im not sure but im guessing data 1 and 2 are on disc one? either that or data 2 is missing.


----------



## trapt123 (Jun 3, 2007)

installing the new windows installer didnt work either. same error message. "The wrong volume is in the drive. Please insert volume TQ 1 into drive E:."


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check the files on all the CDs. If they don't contain the data1, 2 and 3 files then return the game for a replacement.


----------



## trapt123 (Jun 3, 2007)

alright.

but im not sure whats going on at the thread u gave me.
wanna explain?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The information in my links is about install problems with the demo version. I thought it might be of interest, but I don't know if it will fix your problem.


----------



## trapt123 (Jun 3, 2007)

oh and yes disc one has data one and 2. so thats not the problem....


----------



## trapt123 (Jun 3, 2007)

i dont know what to do anymore.....
ahh i wanna play it!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm not having much luck finding a solution. Looking at other games forums and the Installshield support pages it looks like it's a bug in the installer. Most of the information I'm looking at is from 2005/6 so I would expect it to have been fixed by now. If this is an old game check the TQ homepage to see if there are any patches or updates for the installer.

Message from Macrovision (makers of Installshield) in their support page:


> This problem has been reproduced and determined to be an issue in our software. This issue has been submitted to our Engineering team as issue #<IOC-000042357>. At this moment, there is no estimated time frame for when this issue will be fixed.


More information *here* about known problems with InstallShield.


----------



## trapt123 (Jun 3, 2007)

thx for all the help.

but what do u suggest i do? =[


----------



## trapt123 (Jun 3, 2007)

it couldnt be the cd key could it?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the installation is crashing at the point where you enter the key, then it's possible.

Contact the game's manufacturers to see if they know about this problem. *Titan Quest support forum*.

Hang on for some more replies. I haven't played this game, but I'm sure others have who can offer you better advice. If you subscribe to this thread (Thread Tools, top right) you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------



## trapt123 (Jun 3, 2007)

alright......


----------



## trapt123 (Jun 3, 2007)

man they really arent helping. but i think the link u sent me to the demo version might be my problem but i have no idea what to do...


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

trapt123 said:


> every time i try to install the game, everything goes fine until i insert disc 2. about maybe midway in disc 2, it says. "error has occurred" so i push ok and it says "the wrong volume is in the drive. please insert TQ 1"





koala said:


> Have you tried inserting CD1 when asked?





trapt123 said:


> nope.


Probably a dumb question, but have you tried taking out disc two and inserting disk one after it says "error has occured". Then clicking 'Ok'?


----------



## trapt123 (Jun 3, 2007)

yeah tried that. u just gotta start the installation all over again


----------



## trapt123 (Jun 3, 2007)

*hmmm*

i think i have a hunch about my titan quest problem. when i insert disc 2 to install it. it goes wrong. so i decided to look at disc two before i started the installation where things go wrong. and its a compressed file. and when i try to extract it to another folder to see whats in it, it says, "E:\data3.cab: The archive is either in unknown format or damaged"

any1 got any ideas?


----------



## trapt123 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: hmmm*

same thing with the rest of the cd's too.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try installing the game on a friend's PC to see if it will get past the stage you're at now. If it still doesn't work, take it back for a replacement.


----------



## trapt123 (Jun 3, 2007)

whats the contact number where i can get a replacement for it?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Depends where you bought it.


----------



## gdgstef (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello all,
I am having the same problem trying to reinstall the DVD Deluxe edition.
Installation procedure takes like forever and usually never goes beyond Acrobat files (first 4 or 5 "boxes" in bar). I am trying to solve...


----------

